# Copper Roofing Installation - Some help for a new comer?



## astream (Jan 5, 2011)

Hi All!


My name is Anna and I just joined the forum, I’m also a new comer to copper roofing installation I’m still trying to understand it all and our company is still navigating through all the different ways to approach the industry. I was wondering – for those of you heavily involved in the industry, business owner or not, what are some of services, tools, strategies, or latest resources you find helpful or profitable in doing your work or - business if you have one? Online or offline, doesn’t matter, I’m sure there is a lot on both.



Any tips and tricks would be awesome!


Thanks and God bless!




Anna


----------



## guttersexpress (Jan 6, 2012)

Always wear gloves when handling copper. Dont mess up on your pans. Double measure if ya have to cuz copper is expensive stuff.


----------



## tinner666 (Oct 28, 2008)

Feel free to nose around my site and to my offsite albums too. Probably answer all your questions.


----------



## English Roofer (Dec 26, 2008)

Wheres SEEYOU when you need him!


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 28, 2011)

How much experience do you have with metal?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

There are a number of people here with years of experience. I've been doing metal fabrication of almost all types for 10 + years and I would reckon out of most of them I am on the low end of experience.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

Hi Anna,

I am also new to this forum, with regards to your queries about industry approaches I can help you absolutely. By the way I am Darby of Top View Roofing and you can freely visit my site to know about the industry at http://www.topviewroofing.com. or you can drop us line at 405-543-2920.


----------



## topviewroofing (Jan 31, 2012)

You can also pick up some tips on Youtube.


----------



## seeyou (Jul 12, 2010)

Invest in a SMACNA manual, Copper and Common Sense, and a CDA manual. Memorize them.

Learn to solder. 

Restoration work takes a different skill set and tooling than commercial work. 

I brake form. Tinner666 tong forms. His system is more historic than mine. Roll forming is often not allowed in restoration work and is not viable for small, non-parallel seam work, like bays or turrets. Curved work requires special equipment. 

"Copper roofing" is a pretty broad category. What type jobs are you planning on focusing on?


----------

